# Neue BMX Kette knarzt und knackt



## Mulleflup (1. Oktober 2021)

Hallöchen, ich habe bei einem BMX die Kette erneuert, Die neue Kette war im Vergleich zu MTB Ketten fast gar nicht geschmiert bzw. so fettig.
Ich habe die Kette gespannt aber sie knarzte und knackte.

 Bei meiner Recherche habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden.
 ich habe die Kette komplett neu geölt was aber leider auch keine Abhilfe brachte.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Sespri (2. Oktober 2021)

Falsche Kette, Kette neu schon defekt, Ritzel abgenutzt...

Alle drei Möglichkeiten habe ich schon durch. Der "Klang" der neuen, aber defekte Kette beim Neukauf meines damaligen Rennrades vor über 30 Jahren, habe ich heute noch in den Ohren. Eine Mischung aus rostigem Betonmischer und Kaffeemühle. Hätte nie gedacht, dass die Kette alleine so einen Krach produzieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulleflup (2. Oktober 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Falsche Kette, Kette neu schon defekt, Ritzel abgenutzt...
> 
> Alle drei Möglichkeiten habe ich schon durch. Der "Klang" der neuen, aber defekte Kette beim Neukauf meines damaligen Rennrades vor über 30 Jahren, habe ich heute noch in den Ohren. Eine Mischung aus rostigem Betonmischer und Kaffeemühle. Hätte nie gedacht, dass die Kette alleine so einen Krach produzieren kann.


🤣👍 Deine Klangbeschreibung trifft es auch sehr gut 🤣

Kommt soetwas oft vor bei BMX Ketten, dass die schon von Werk an defekt sind?
Ich fahre seit Jahren MTB, da ist mir soetwas noch nie vorgekommen.


Das Kettenblatt sieht eigentlich noch gut aus, aber ich tausche es mal die Tage.

Ich habe bei meiner Recherche gefunden, dass es damals wohl andere Ketten gab, aber so alt wirkt das BMX nicht.

LG


----------



## Sespri (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte das auch nur einmal in meiner 2-Rad Karriere, aber es hat bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen...


----------



## Stahlbieger (8. Oktober 2021)

Eventuell eine 3/32“ Kette auf 1/8“ Kettenblatt oder Ritzel? Läuft auch etwas ungeschmeidig...


----------



## Mulleflup (8. Oktober 2021)

Es ist eine  1/2" x 1/8"  Kette, gibt es für das BMX zwei verschiedene Kettenblätter Arten und Ketten, die untereinander nicht kompatibel sind?
ich kann die Kette seitlich am Kettenblatt Bewegen, vom MTB kenne ich sowas nicht.

LG


----------



## Stahlbieger (8. Oktober 2021)

Eine 1 1/8 Kette ist breiter, deshalb hat sie seitlich mehr Spiel kannst du aber auf beiden Kettenblättern bzw Ritzeln fahren. Andersrum geht es nicht. Daran sollte es also nicht liegen. 
Ist es ein Racebike oder ein Freestyle BMX, bzw was für eine Kette war denn davor drauf?


----------

